# Meinungen zur Folterszene in GTA 5 - UNMARKIERTE SPOILER!!!



## Bonkic (19. September 2013)

ich persönlich hab gta 5 (noch) nicht gespielt, das gleich mal vorweg.
die gemeinte szene kenne ich demnach nur aus videos und diversen beschreibungen.
falls ich also irgendwo was falsches erzählen sollte, dann raus damit. 

so jetzt zum thema:
ich finde die szene schlicht abartig. sorry, das geht meiner meinung nach überhaupt nicht!
hab ich auch in anderen threads schon geschrieben - ich weiß.
ich hab kein problem mit kontroversen themen in videospielen, aber dass *ich selbst als spieler aktiv* solch widerwärtige aktionen durchführen muss - da hörts für mich auf. 

falls jemand nicht wissen sollte, um was es geht:

Is the most disturbing scene in GTA5 justified? • Opinions • PlayStation 3 • Eurogamer.net
Grand Theft Auto 5 under fire for graphic torture scene | Technology | theguardian.com

















'Grand Theft Auto V'
torture episode sparks controversy

 - NBC News.com





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9RuNivXp1_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



ich binde das video hier ein, sollte ja eigentlich kein problem sein. 
sogar die usk hat dem spiel, was mir wirklich komplett schleierhaft ist, seinen segen erteilt. 

so jetzt ihr: 
bin nur ich der meinung, dass es rockstar hier gewaltig übertrieben hat?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Nachdem ich mir das Video angesehen habe... Hier darf man foltern, in "SC: Blacklist" aber nicht ? SKANDAL !!!


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir das Video angesehen habe... Hier darf man foltern, in "SC: Blacklist" aber nicht ? SKANDAL !!!


 
troll dich sau-boy!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> troll dich sau-boy!


 Gebe zu, ich wollte solch eine Reaktion deinerseits provozieren. ^^

Aber im Ernst:
Ich persönlich finde wenn nur die Art der Folter ziemlich grenzwertig. Ansonsten... Siehe "Splinter Cell - Conviction". Da konnte man seinen NPC aktiv durch den Raum werfen oder sein Fressbrett gegen diverse Objekte zimmern. Das diente ja auch der "Beschaffung von Informationen"... Aber man hat es nicht derart auf die Spitze getrieben wie bei GTA5... Und selbst wenn die pikante und umstrittende Szene in "Blacklist" enthalten geblieben wäre, wäre das kein Vergleich mit dem was Rockstar da präsentiert. 

Edit:
Was ich wesentlich schlimmer fände, wäre virtuelle Gewalt gegen Kinder. Oder das Abknallen von Unschuldigen. Wie geschenen in mindestens einem der vielen CoD-Teilen.


----------



## Vordack (19. September 2013)

Ist es ab 18? Wenn ja sehe ich da kein Problem. Ich kann mich an keine Foltersezene in Filmen die ab 18 waren erinnern die verboten worden (Gibt bestimmt die eine oder andere).

Brauchen tu ich die Mission nicht aber es ist eben Erwachsenen-Unterhaltung und gehört nicht in Kinderhände. Filme die einem zu "hart" sind guckt man doch auch nicht freiwillig an, warum sollte man dieses Verhalten bei Computerspielen ändern?


----------



## Taiwez (19. September 2013)

Viel schlimmer ist es, dass Menschen heute immer noch so gefoltert werden. Find ich jetzt schlimmer, als das es bei GTA vorkommt..


----------



## dangee (19. September 2013)

Der Unterschied gegenüber einem Film ist die aktive Teilnahme am Foltern. Unüberspringbar. Ich wollte die Szene so nicht spielen. Mir geht diese massive Verletzung der Menschenrechte gegenüber einem Unschuldigen und Wehrlosen, die ich selber auszuführen habe, echt gegen den Strich! Und da geht's nicht um "da gibt's viel schlimmeres - siehe Film A oder B"


----------



## Spassbremse (19. September 2013)

Ich find's jetzt auch ziemlich abstoßend, aber eigentlich nur konsequent. Nüchtern betrachtet, ist GTA generell ziemlich krank: die Protagonisten sind stets üble Schwerverbrecher, "Massenmord" ist gewöhnliches Tagesgeschäft. Das Argument, dass man sich, wie in vielen anderen Spielen, als "Guter" gegen die "Bösen" verteidigen würde, zieht in GTA ebenfalls nicht: die Aggression geht fast immer ausschließlich von den Protagonisten aus.

So gesehen weiß man bei GTA eigentlich, woran man ist. Da stellt die Folterszene jetzt auch keinen außergewöhnlichen Tabubruch mehr dar.


----------



## Vordack (19. September 2013)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist es, dass Menschen heute immer noch so gefoltert werden. Find ich jetzt schlimmer, als das es bei GTA vorkommt..


 
Diese Bemerkung setzt für mich die Szene eher in ein positives Licht erscheinen da sich GTA schon immer mit kontorversen Themen befasst hat und das Vorhandensein der Szene in den Medien breitgetreten wird. Das führt hoffentlich dazu daß dem einen oder anderen *bewusst *wird daß es so etwas eben immer noch gibt.


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2013)

dangee schrieb:


> Der Unterschied gegenüber einem Film ist die aktive Teilnahme am Foltern. Unüberspringbar.


 
exactamundo.
darum gings mir.

außerdem schreie ich nicht nach verbot oder zensur. 
mir gings einfach nur darum eure meinug zum thema zu hören.


----------



## Peter Bathge (19. September 2013)

Die Szene hat insofern "funktioniert", als dass sie bei mir ein starkes Gefühl des Unwohlseins hervorgerufen hat. Vielleicht war das ja alles, was Rockstar erreichen wollte. Ich fand den Grad der Interaktivität (rechten Stick drehen, um den Zahn rauszureißen, X drücken, um Wasser auf das Gesicht des Opfers zu schütten) aber einfach zu hoch. Das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Vordack (19. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> exactamundo.
> darum gings mir.
> 
> außerdem schreie ich nicht nach verbot oder zensur.
> mir gings einfach nur darum eure meinug zum thema zu hören.


 


Ja, wenn man sie überspringen kann muss man sich nicht bewusst mit dem Thema befassen, etwas das die GTAler wohl erreichen wollen  Das es so etwas gibt ist eben keine Fiktion, dennoch wird es gerne totgeschwiegen da es unangenehm ist.

Habe ich bewusst provokativ geschrieben aber das ist meine Meinnung zum Thema.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. September 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Diese Bemerkung setzt für mich die Szene eher in ein positives Licht erscheinen da sich GTA schon immer mit kontorversen Themen befasst hat und das Vorhandensein der Szene in den Medien breitgetreten wird. Das führt hoffentlich dazu daß dem einen oder anderen *bewusst *wird daß es so etwas eben immer noch gibt.



Hmm, okay, und wenn dann ein Spiel demnächst Minderjährigen-Gang-Rape aktiv spielbar präsentiert, um die Kontroverse unter den Spielern anzuregen, dass es das immer noch gibt? Sorry. 

Aber wiederum: *eigentlich* wäre so etwas dann nur konsequent. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob GTA am Ende nicht einfach *zu* krank ist, um es tatsächlich spielen zu wollen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2013)

Schwieriges Thema - aber das Argument mit "Menschenrechten" von dangee ist... ich sag mal "niedlich", denn was ist dann mit Tötungen in Spielen, ist das - rechtlich gesehen - etwa dann weniger schlimm als eine Folter...? ^^  

Die Frage ist auch, was die Intention ist und in welchem Zusammenhang es stattfindet - zB kann es ja auch in einem Spiel so sein, dass man von seinem Boss quasi dazu genötigt wird und Unbehagen fühlen soll, um zu verdeutlichen, wie schlimm das Gangster-Dasein werden kann. Oder dass man durch die Folter etwas herausbekommen muss, um jemand anderen zu retten - würdet ihr das "in Echt" nicht evlt. dann auch machen, jemandem Schmerz zuzufügen, wenn der nicht mit der Sprache raus will? In dem Moment stellt man dann die Rechte der zu Rettenden über die des "Informanten". Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das könnte, aber wenn davon wirklich das Leben anderer abhängt, würde ich das nicht ausschließen wollen.

Aber wie gesagt: ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie das hier bei der Szene ist, aber selbst wenn man dazu gezwungen wird find ich es nicht nötig, dass man je nach dem, welche Buttons man nutzt, andere Dinge durchführt - das sollte dann eher eine Szene sein, in der man einfach nur die gleiche Taste drückt, auf die dann eine zufällige oder geskriptete Aktion erfolgt. Und wenn es nur darum gehen würde, wie Vordack sagt, solche Vorgehensweisen ins Bewusstsein der Leute zu rücken, dann hätte es auch ausgereicht, dass man in einer Zwischensequenz Beobachter einer solchen Situation ist wie es ja auch zB bei CoD ich glaub MW3 in der deutschen Version war (im Original zwingt man selber den Gefangenen dazu, auf Scherben rumzukauen)...

Andererseits: wenn selbst die USK es absegnet, scheint es im Gesamtzusammenhang ja NICHT zu einer "Verrohung" des Spielers zu führen. Vlt gibt es ja nach dieser Szene auch eine weitere Situation, in der einem ein sehr schlechtes Gewissen gemacht wird oder so? 


Aber ansonsten gibt es in vielen Spielen ja Dinge, die Unbehagen auslösen sollen und "in Echt" ziemlich asozial wären, mal von Tötungen abgesehen. zB gab es ja auch damals bei Bioshock Diskussionen, ob es nicht zu weit geht, dass man einem (vermeintlichen) Kind quasi das Leben aussaugt.


----------



## Taiwez (19. September 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Diese Bemerkung setzt für mich die Szene eher in ein positives Licht erscheinen da sich GTA schon immer mit kontorversen Themen befasst hat und das Vorhandensein der Szene in den Medien breitgetreten wird. Das führt hoffentlich dazu daß dem einen oder anderen *bewusst *wird daß es so etwas eben immer noch gibt.


 
Darauf wollte ich auch hinaus. GTA war schon immer ein Spiel, dass sehr kontrovers in seiner Handlung war. Dementsprechend "soll" es wohl an einigen Stellen geschmacklos sein.


----------



## Mothman (19. September 2013)

Ich finde sowas überhaupt nicht störend. Besser als weichgespülte Gewalt, die beschönigt doch diese erst recht.


----------



## dangee (19. September 2013)

ja "niedlich" trifft's bei einem solchen Spiel schon wenn man das große Ganze bedenkt. Aber wie Peter schon schrieb ist die Intensität sehr hoch in der Szene. Man wird wirklich als Täter aktiv eingesetzt mit einer hohen Immersion. 
Anders ausgedrückt: Man drückt nicht den "Start"-Knopp und dann legt die Person die man hier und da mal steuert los sondern es wird doch sehr (erfolgreich) versucht das Gefühl zu erwecken dass man selber gerade foltert.

Und für mich hat es sich doch sehr unangenehm angefühlt. Ein paar Passanten mitzunehmen wenn man etwas unsauber Auto fährt ist da was ganz anderes; das stört beim Zocken gar nicht (jetzt nicht falsch verstehen^^). 

Wie ich schon im Kommentar beim Test geschrieben hatte klappt diese enorm perfide und unangenehme Karrikatur eines "Rechtssystems" ziemlich gut - es wird diskutiert. Da strebt ein Spiel kurzzeitig etwas Höheres an als nur spaßige Unterhaltung.


----------



## golani79 (19. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde wenn nur die Art der Folter ziemlich grenzwertig. Ansonsten... Siehe "Splinter Cell - Conviction". Da konnte man seinen NPC aktiv durch den Raum werfen oder sein Fressbrett gegen diverse Objekte zimmern. Das diente ja auch der "Beschaffung von Informationen"... Aber man hat es nicht derart auf die Spitze getrieben wie bei GTA5... Und selbst wenn die pikante und umstrittende Szene in "Blacklist" enthalten geblieben wäre, wäre das kein Vergleich mit dem was Rockstar da präsentiert.
> 
> Edit:
> Was ich wesentlich schlimmer fände, wäre virtuelle Gewalt gegen Kinder. Oder das Abknallen von Unschuldigen. Wie geschenen in mindestens einem der vielen CoD-Teilen.



Call of Duty handelt halt auch immer von Krieg und / oder Terror - das sind nun keine schönen Dinge und sollten meiner Meinung nach auch nicht verharmlost dargestellt werden. Wieviele unschuldige Opfer gibt es tagtäglich in irgendwelchen Krisengebieten oder bei Anschlägen? Wobei man dazusagen muss, dass man die Flughafenszene in CoD, welche du wohl ansprichst, überspringen kann. Genauso kann man durch die Szene durch, ohne als Spieler aktive auf Zivilisten zu schießen.

In kriminellen Milieus geht halt auch nicht alles so locker lässig zu, wie manche sich das in romantischen Vorstellungen vielleicht ausmalen. Ob so eine Szene unbedingt in ein Spiel gehört, darüber kann man sich sicherlich streiten, doch wenn sich Spieler Gedanken darüber machen und diese Aktionen auch ein Unwohlsein hervorrufen, dann funktioniert das meiner Meinung nach schon. Ich denke, man kann schon auch bei Spielen mal angewidert sein und es vorerst mal ausmachen, um das erlebte quasi zu verarbeiten. Mir ging es selbst bei Büchern teilweise so, weil ich mich relativ stark in eine Geschichte hineinleben kann, musste ich die Bücher von A Song of Ice and Fire teilweise auch mal weglegen. 
Spiele sind genauso Unterhaltungsmedien, wie Filme / Bücher, mit dem Unterschied, dass man selber aktiv handelt. Welche Reaktionen diese Handlungen hervorrufen, hängt meiner Meinung nach auch immer stark davon ab, inwieweit man sich auf das Spiel einlässt.
Man sollte seine Handlungen, auch wenn es "nur" ein Spiel ist, immer reflektieren und nicht einfach alles so hinnehmen, wie es einem vorgesetzt wird. Das gilt natürlich auch für Erlebnisse mit anderen Medien.
Deshalb, wie oben schon erwähnt - man kann über solche Szenen streiten - in einem Titel ab 18 habe ich persönlich aber jetzt nicht wirklich ein Problem damit.

Was meiner Meinung nach aber gar nicht geht, ist sowas:
GTA 5 - Elfjähriger bekommt sein Exemplar vor Verkaufsstart und flippt aus

Das Video wurde mittlerweile wohl auf privat geändert - der kleine Knirps hat sich aber nen Ast abgeheult, weil er von seinen Eltern GTA V geschenkt bekommen hat mit seinen 11 Jahren .. da frag ich mich halt dann schon ...


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Das Video wurde mittlerweile wohl auf privat geändert - der kleine Knirps hat sich aber nen Ast abgeheult, weil er von seinen Eltern GTA V geschenkt bekommen hat mit seinen 11 Jahren .. da frag ich mich halt dann schon ...


 so was geht natürlich mal GAR nicht - maximal wäre es VIELLEICHT in einem Elternhaus, in dem wirklich 100% die moralischen Verhaltensregeln fürs echte Leben klar sind, "okay", wenn der Sohn zusammen bei Papa/Mama zuschaut und vlt mal ausgewählte Missionen oder so was wie "einfach durch die Gegend fahren" auch selber unter Aufsicht spielt - in beiden Fällen natürlich mit Elternkommentaren, die das ganze eindeutig einordnen und stets klarmachen, dass das man dies und jenes natürlich nicht wirklich machen darf oder sollte. 

Aber als Spiel FÜR das Kind ist das nicht akzeptabel, allein weil das Spiel ja auch extrem umfangreich ist und man sich somit sehr lange mit dieser Gangster- und Gewalt-Welt beschäftigen wird, was bei einem Kind durchaus eine größere Beeinflussung ergeben kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Was meiner Meinung nach aber gar nicht geht, ist sowas:
> GTA 5 - Elfjähriger bekommt sein Exemplar vor Verkaufsstart und flippt aus
> 
> Das Video wurde mittlerweile wohl auf privat geändert - der kleine Knirps hat sich aber nen Ast abgeheult, weil er von seinen Eltern GTA V geschenkt bekommen hat mit seinen 11 Jahren .. da frag ich mich halt dann schon ...


 Also DA würde ich als Vater (was ich in RL auch bin) ebenfalls das kalte Kotzen kriegen. 
Dem einen oder anderen Spiel kann man ja überzogene bis menschenverachtende Gewalt vorwerfen, aber wenn Eltern wie diese Null Menschenverstand zeigen, dann liegt das Problem nicht mehr am Spiel selbst.


----------



## Mothman (19. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also DA würde ich als Vater (was ich in RL auch bin) ebenfalls das kalte Kotzen kriegen.


Ich bin kein Vater, aber würde mein Sohn wegen eines Spiel dermaßen abgehen .... ich würde ein ernsthaftes Wort mit ihm reden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Vater, aber würde mein Sohn wegen eines Spiel dermaßen abgehen .... ich würde ein ernsthaftes Wort mit ihm reden.


 Motte:"Sorry, Junge. Mein Fehler. Das ist natürlich *mein* Spiel. Hier ! Da hast du das neue *Pokemon Y*."


----------



## Mothman (19. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Motte:"Sorry, Junge. Mein Fehler. Das ist natürlich *mein* Spiel. Hier ! Da hast du das neue *Pokemon Y*."




Ne eher: "Du kleine Drecksau legst sofort das Spiel weg und gehst auf den Bolzplatz, sonst gibt es langen Hafer!"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ne eher: "Du kleine Drecksau legst sofort das Spiel weg und gehst auf den Bolzplatz, sonst gibt es langen Hafer!"


 Ich weiss gerade nicht was schlimmer ist... Eltern, die ihrem Knirps GTA5 schenken, oder Motte, der seinen Sprößling "kleine Drecksau" nennt...


----------



## Mothman (19. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich weiss gerade nicht was schlimmer ist... Eltern, die ihrem Knirps GTA5 schenken, oder Motte, der seinen Sprößling "kleine Drecksau" nennt...


Man soll Kinder halt nicht anlügen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Man soll Kinder halt nicht anlügen.


 Okaay, dann wird dein Kind wohl dank deiner "Sag immer die Wahrheit"-Lektionen den richtigen Weg einschlagen...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgoTLdJV3UI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema - aber das Argument mit "Menschenrechten" von dangee ist... ich sag mal "niedlich", denn was ist dann mit Tötungen in Spielen, ist das - rechtlich gesehen - etwa dann weniger schlimm als eine Folter...? ^^



in bestimmten fällten ist foltern in der tat als "schlimmer" zu bewerten als töten. 
zb ist das foltern von kriegsgefangenen bekanntlich verboten und allgemein geächtet, das töten des gegners auf dem schlachtfeld hingegen nicht. 
auch die polizei darf einen straftäter unter umständen töten, aber niemals foltern. 
auf gta lässt sich das zugegebenermaßen schwer übertragen, da der spieler hierin ja einen kriminiellen verkörpert.



			
				Vordack schrieb:
			
		

> Das es so etwas gibt ist eben keine Fiktion, dennoch wird es gerne totgeschwiegen da es unangenehm ist.



ich hab durchaus ein gewisse sympathie für diese sicht der dinge.

nur soll oder kann ein spiel überhaupt die realität abbilden?
ich glaube doch wohl kaum.
ein spiel wird IMMER ein abklatsch der wirklichkeit bleiben.
oder soll ich im nächsten cod dann etwa auch frauen vergewaltigen und massenerschießungen durchführen, nur weil die im 'echten krieg' ja auch vorkommen? 
noch mal: zeigen kann man solche vorkommnisse durchaus. nur selbst in solche aktionen eingreifen? nein danke. 

ich bin noch in keinem spiel, egal in welchem alter, in versuchung geraten, aufgrund übertriebener gewaltdarstellung oä aufzuhören.
bei dieser szene in gta 5 wär es womöglich so weit.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (19. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich weiss gerade nicht was schlimmer ist... Eltern, die ihrem Knirps GTA5 schenken, oder Motte, der seinen Sprößling "kleine Drecksau" nennt...



Ruhrpott. Da ist das normal.


----------



## Mothman (19. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bin noch in keinem spiel, egal in welchem alter, in versuchung geraten, aufgrund übertriebener gewaltdarstellung oä aufzuhören.
> bei dieser szene in gta 5 wär es womöglich so weit.


Naja, du redest schon übers Aufhören, hast aber noch nicht mal angefangen. Spiel es doch erstmal selbst, dann sieht die Welt vielleicht schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, du redest schon übers Aufhören, hast aber noch nicht mal angefangen. Spiel es doch erstmal selbst, dann sieht die Welt vielleicht schon wieder ganz anders aus.


 
jo, wenns denn vielleicht irgendwann auf pc erscheint.
vielleicht entwickelt ja auch jemand einen patch, damit ich diese mission überspringen kann.


----------



## Kerusame (19. September 2013)

also erstmal: ich finds ein wenig lächerlich hier darüber zu diskutieren ob eine spielszene zu brutal, zu sexistisch oder von irgendetwas anderem zu "intensiv" sein kann. ist natürlich nur meine persönliche meinung, aber für mich sind und bleiben pixel nuneinmal pixel. dazu ein kurzer link.

so, außerdem denke ich dass es im laufe der zeit schon mehr als genug filme und spiele gegeben hat die weit brutaler waren, weit "grausamer", wenn man so will. traumbeispiel weil es auch hier um folter geht ist der film "unthinkable" <- definitiv nix für schwache nerven.
als bestes spielbeispiel fällt mir aktuell "manhunt" ein, hat zwar nicht direkt mit folter zu tun, aber jeder der die manhunt-reihe kennt wird sich wohl an deren brutalität erinnern. stichwort: klaviersaite. prinzipiell wird aber in jedem shooter mehr mord und todschlag herrschen als in dieser gta-szene. 

und nur weil ich vorhin irgendwas von menschenrechte, kriegsgefangen etc. gelesen hab - nein man darf keinen kriegsgefangenen foltern, ihn aber auch nicht töten. soldaten am schlachtfeld unterliegen hier einer grauzone, klar darf man sie nicht direkt foltern, aber ich denke wenn man mal 1-2 kugeln einfängt und noch atmet empfindet man das ebenso als folter - noch dazu in dem stress, irgendwo zwischen gefallenen, blut, staub und kugeln. für eine richtige "folter" mit daumenschrauben etc. müsste man denjenigen wieder fangen, weshalb eine "folter" am schlachtfeld einfach nicht existent ist. das beispiels hinkt also irgendwie.
in weiterer folge sind doch gerade die USA, welche doch so herrlich kritisch dafür von rockstar bedacht wurden, bekannt dafür kriegsgefangene zu folter, menschenrechte zu brechen und sich die wahrheit hin zu biegen. dank dem 11.09. wird ja mal als generalausrede für jede unrechtmäßige durchsuchung etc. die nationale sicherheit als vorwand genommen. natürlich auch für unrechtmäßige verhöre, folter etc.
klar China, Russland, England, Frankreich, Deutschland,.... sogar Österreich sind da nicht wirklich anders, geschichtlich betrachtet, aber darüber zu diskutieren hat garkeinen sinn.

bei diesem fiktiven szenario wurde nunmal folter eingesetzt um jemanden zum sprechen zu bringen. so wie es täglich irgendwo auf der welt passiert. ich sehe aber kaum leute auf der straße stehen weil in guantanamo leute gefoltert werden und keine disskusionen über russlands gulaks oder chinas arbeitslager. warum also hier eine vom zaun brechen? weil man die folter für erwachsene anschaulich gemacht hat? oh gott, du hast dir ansehen müssen was in der welt wirklich passiert, wie soll man dir das je wieder vergüten?!....

btw, denkt auch mal einer an die kinder?.... die tagtäglich für einen hungerlohn ihre hände blutig schuften damit wir nike-klamotten, pc-elektronik und reis von big-daddy "onkel ben" bekommen.

ois donn, pfiati wui


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in bestimmten fällten ist foltern in der tat als "schlimmer" zu bewerten als töten.
> zb ist das foltern von kriegsgefangenen bekanntlich verboten und allgemein geächtet, das töten des gegners auf dem schlachtfeld hingegen nicht.
> auch die polizei darf einen straftäter unter umständen töten, aber niemals foltern.


 Das weiß ich alles, aber es ging ihm ja um die Menschenrechte als Grund, so ein Spiel dann nicht spielen zu wollen. Und wenn man DAS als Grund wirklich ausreicht, also nur das Argument "Rechte", um das Spiel abzulehnen, dann dürfte man auch alle Spiele nicht spielen, in denen man tötet, obwohl man vlt in der Szene nicht töten MUSS, denn eine solche Tötung wäre ja eine noch viel größere Verletzung des Menschenrechtes, nämlich überhaupt leben zu dürfen  Gefangene oder Zivilisten (bweusst) im, Krieg zu töten ist ja zB auch nicht mehr als legale Handlung anerkannt.

Mein Comment war auch eher überspitzt gemeint, weil ich mir schon denken kann, dass er nicht wirklich die "rechtliche", sondern eher die moralische Seite meinte, wegen der er so eine Szene nicht spielen möchte. Und moralisch kann es schlimmer sein, jemanden zu foltern, als wenn man jemanden tötet, um an ein Ziel zu kommen oder sich zu schützen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (19. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jo, wenns denn vielleicht irgendwann auf pc erscheint.
> vielleicht entwickelt ja auch jemand einen patch, damit ich diese mission überspringen kann.



Müsste theoretisch möglich sein: Einfach oft genug bei der Mission versagen, also an anderer Stelle, bis man sie überspringen kann (geht bei allen Missionen). Die Frage ist, ob sich dann alles überspringen lässt oder immer nur eine Szene.

Ich stimm Peter da zu. Mir hats auch extremes Unwohlsein verursacht und tatsächlich dazu geführt das Spiel erstmal wegzulegen. Wie gesagt schlimmer war für mich die Erkenntnis, bzw. dass mir ins direkte Bewusstsein gerufen wurde, dass so etwas gerade im Moment passiert. Da wurde mir noch mal ganz anders. Ich weiß nicht, ob das damit bezweckt werden sollte, aber wenn ja, hätte es dennoch eine Möglichkeit geben sollen, speziell diese Szene zu überspringen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2013)

Mal ne Frage: was MUSS man dann machen, damit die "Mission" als erfüllt gilt? Wie weit muss man gehen, oder wie lange?


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> bei diesem fiktiven szenario wurde nunmal folter eingesetzt um jemanden zum sprechen zu bringen. so wie es täglich irgendwo auf der welt passiert. ich sehe aber kaum leute auf der straße stehen weil in guantanamo leute gefoltert werden und keine disskusionen über russlands gulaks oder chinas arbeitslager. warum also hier eine vom zaun brechen? weil man die folter für erwachsene anschaulich gemacht hat? oh gott, du hast dir ansehen müssen was in der welt wirklich passiert, wie soll man dir das je wieder vergüten?!....


 
jo, verarschen kann ich mich auch selbst. 

zum thema spiel vs. realität hab ich außerdem weiter oben schon was geschrieben.


----------



## Kerusame (19. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jo, verarschen kann ich mich auch selbst.


 
sorry, das war weniger böse gemeint als es rüber kam.
ich finds halt irgendwo ein bisschen scheinheilig sich bei videospielen über irgendwas aufzuregen was in der welt tausendfach passiert und jedem am A. vorbei geht. sogar weit schlimmere dinge gehen den meisten am A. vorbei.

und zur szene selbst:


Spoiler



es sind 4 kurze sequenzen, mit jedem werkzeug eine. wenn man einfach voll drauf hält sind es vl 15 sekunden pro sequenz. zur auswahl stehen die zange - zahn reissen / eine große rohrzange - kniescheibe brechen / eine autobaterie - nippelschocker / ein kanister wasser - waterboarding

hätte man den typen nicht gefoltert, hätte michael übrigens weit mehr leute töten *müssen* als nur 1 - das wird ihm ja von den bullen aufgezwungen. sogesehen hat die folter dieses einen fiktiven charakters geschätzt 5-10 fiktive leben retten können.



heiligt da der zweck die mittel?
aber mal ehrlich, solange es fiktiv  bleibt und rockstar nicht fürs motioncapturing wirklich einen  unschuldigen gefoltert haben....


----------



## dangee (20. September 2013)

Na fiktiv oder nicht. Wo ist die Grenze des Erlaubten? Gibt es keine im Pixelrech? Kindervergewaltigung ok? Ist ja nur virtuell. Das finde ich viel zu oberflächlich betrachtet und sehr befremdlich.

Bei GTA wird die Szene schon hinterher kritisch reflektiert. Dabei hat T aber ne Menge Spaß...


Herbboy: Jup, ich meinte das moralische Empfinden und nicht den juristischen Tatbestand.


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich, solange es fiktiv  bleibt und rockstar nicht fürs motioncapturing wirklich einen  unschuldigen gefoltert haben....


 
ich akzeptiere diese sichtweise durchaus. 
nur teile ich sie nicht.
das bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich für zensur wäre. 

für mich könnte an der stelle einfach die grenze überschritten sein.


----------



## Gast20180705 (20. September 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht. Man kann bei GTA seit Ewigkeiten Amok laufen und reihenweise Zivilisten niedermähen, mit Autos konsequent die Leute auf Bordsteinen niederfahren und zu guter letzt stundelang die Polizisten erschießen die dich versuchen aufzuhalten. Das Endergebniss davon war verlorenes Geld und Waffen, wenn man denn mal geschnappt wurde.

Und jetzt regt man sich über eine Folterszene auf, die in meinen Augen keine Verhältnismäßigkeit zu den oben aufgeführten Möglichkeiten/Taten sowie deren Konsequenzen darstellt.


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht. Man kann bei GTA seit Ewigkeiten Amok laufen und reihenweise Zivilisten niedermähen, mit Autos konsequent die Leute auf Bordsteinen niederfahren und zu guter letzt stundelang die Polizisten erschießen die dich versuchen aufzuhalten. Das Endergebniss davon war verlorenes Geld und Waffen, wenn man denn mal geschnappt wurde.


 
richtig, man konnte es. man musste es aber nicht.
und genau das ist der unterschied.

außerdem hat das hier -für mich- in der tat noch einmal eine andere qualität.
vor allem, was die eindringlichkeit der darstellung angeht.


----------



## Mothman (20. September 2013)

Ich weiß nicht. Vielleicht bin ich schon abgestumpft oder Soziopath. Aber ich empfinde bei solchen Szenen überhaupt nichts. 

Vielleicht ist das auch ein gutes Zeichen, dass ich Computerspiele und andere Fiktionen nicht so nah an mich heran lasse.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Vielleicht bin ich schon abgestumpft oder Soziopath. Aber ich empfinde bei solchen Szenen überhaupt nichts.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das auch ein gutes Zeichen, dass ich Computerspiele und andere Fiktionen nicht so nah an mich heran lasse.


 Oder dass du eine menschliche Hülle ohne Emotionen bist... 

...


Neeeeeeiinnn !!! Doch nicht unsere Motte !


----------



## Gast20180705 (20. September 2013)

Irgendwie muss ich bei der ganzen Diskussionen hier an die Vietnamszene aus Watchmen denken:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QKRsDIifvkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Auch abseits der Dinge die man machen "kann", gibts auch viele Dinge die klar zur Spielmechanik gehören um voranzukommen im Spiel. Die meiste Zeit denkt man gar nicht darüber nach was man mit den fiktive Figuren getan hat, aber jetzt wird die Folterung & Verstümmelung einer solchen fiktiven Figur fokusierter insziniert und viele regen sich darüber auf.
Das Rockstar damit jetzt in gewisser Weise so viele Spieler entlarvt finde ich sehr amüsant.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Was ich wesentlich schlimmer fände, wäre virtuelle Gewalt gegen Kinder. Oder das Abknallen von Unschuldigen. Wie geschenen in mindestens einem der vielen CoD-Teilen.



Sorry, aber das ist unsinnige Doppel-Moral. Gewalt ist Gewalt. Ob das nun gegen Kinder, Unschuldige oder Beteiligte ist. Gewalt ist immer mies und unnötig.

Wichtig ist einfach, wie man selbst mit Gewalt umgeht. In diesem Fall mit Gewalt in einem Videospiel. Nehmen wir mal dein Beispiel "Gewalt gegen Kinder"...Gewalt sollte niemals des Schockierens willen oder der Gewalt selbst willen dargestellt werden. Meine Meinung. Aber wenn das Spiel es schafft, dass der Spieler Sympathie für ein Kind im Spiel empfindet und die Handlung vorsieht, dass das Kind stirbt...dann sehe ich das sicher nicht als gut an, aber als passend und glaubwürdig. Immerhin baut der Spieler in dem Fall zuerst eine Beziehung zum Charakter und somit Emotionen auf. 

Ein Gegenbeispiel wäre eine Szene aus CoD...in der ein Kind mitsamt seiner Mutter von der Druckwelle einer Bombe erfasst wird (ob das nun exakt diese Szene ist, weiß ich nicht mehr genau, aber eine ähnliche war es wohl). Diese Szene war nur des "Schockierens" willen ins Spiel integriert. Und wirkte damit einfach nur unnötig und aufgesetzt. 

Wichtig ist auch die Art und Weise der Gewalt. Wenn das Kind im erst genannten Beispiel gefoltert wird und diese Szene explizit gezeigt wird, dann ist das natürlich auch ein No Go.

Letztendlich...Gewalt ist ein komplexes Thema und jeder hat so seine Meinung darüber. Die einen, wie unsere Motte, lassen sowas im Spiel einfach nicht an sich ran. Andere widerum empfinden es als überaus anstößig. Beides ist nicht falsch.


----------



## Kerusame (20. September 2013)

falsch und richtig gibts sowieso nicht. ich meine, wer weiß schon was wirklich falsch ist?
heute tötet jemand ein kind und kommt dafür ins gefängnis. morgen wäre dieses kind zum nächsten hitler geworden.
natürlich hat der betroffene das nicht gewusst, aber es kann auch niemand das gegenteil bestätigen.
wenn kinder in videospielen misshandelt oder vergewaltigt werden, was ich auch unter aller sau finden würde, wäre damit dennoch niemandem ein schaden entstanden. sogesehen wäre es auch in keiner weise zu verurteilen, jedenfalls meiner ansicht nach.
ich geh sogar soweit und sage; wenn videospiele, mit eben solchen szenen, pädophilen oder aggressionstätern helfen können ihre triebe abzubauen ohne jemand anderem schaden zuzufügen, dann immer her damit.

ok zurück zum thema. im endeffekt machst du bei der folterszene in GTA wahnsinnig viel selbst: knöpfchen drücken. es sind nur szenen die man in zig anderen filmen, spielen und fernsehserien schon unzählige male gesehen hat. und es sind nur fiktive figuren, die, dank der technik, heute auf deinem bildschirm in "lebendige" figuren umgewandelt werden. im prinzip also nix anderes als bücher, welche, dank deinem hirn, fiktive figuren augenscheinlich in "lebendige" umwandeln. hier wird weit weniger brutales gezeigt als mein kopf mir beim lesen diverser thriller- oder horrorbücher gezeigt hat. weit weniger brutales als viele filme, besonders horrorfilme.

natürlich ist es nicht besonders förderlich diese szenen einem 10jährigen zu zeigen und eltern die ihren kindern sowas antun, sollten sich vielleicht die oben angesprochenen pädophilenspiele holen.(?)
aber da das spiel ab 18 ist und am spielcover explizit auf gewalt etc. hingewiesen wird versteh ich die aufregung nicht.
ich meine, keiner der das spiel kauft, kauft die katze im sack.

*nachtrag:* wenn sowas(auf eigene gefahr) in videospielen vorkommt, wird mir sicherlich auch übel dabei. aber aufregen würd ich mich deshalb trotzdem nicht. sind und bleiben videospiele.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. September 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> falsch und richtig gibts sowieso nicht. ich meine, wer weiß schon was wirklich falsch ist?
> heute tötet jemand ein kind und kommt dafür ins gefängnis. morgen wäre dieses kind zum nächsten hitler geworden.
> natürlich hat der betroffene das nicht gewusst, aber es kann auch niemand das gegenteil bestätigen.
> wenn kinder in videospielen misshandelt oder vergewaltigt werden, was ich auch unter aller sau finden würde, wäre damit dennoch niemandem ein schaden entstanden. sogesehen wäre es auch in keiner weise zu verurteilen, jedenfalls meiner ansicht nach.
> ...


 
Du hast 'ne seltsame Ansicht der Dinge. 

1. Spiele, in denen Kinder gewalttätig behandelt oder gar vergewaltigt werden, gehören bestimmt nicht in eine Therapiesitzung für Pädophile und Sexualstraftäter. Damit würde man diese Perversion noch unterstützen. Freilich kommt dabei niemand tatsächlich zu Schaden, aber ob es solchen Menschen helfen würde, ihre Triebe abzubauen? Nein, wohl kaum. Ich gehe in eine andere Richtung und behaupte: Pädophile sind psychisch kranke Menschen, die kein oder nur wenig Bewusstsein über Recht und Unrecht haben. Sie wollen nicht einfach nur ihre Triebe befriedigen oder Aggressionen abbauen. Sie wollen es selbst leibhaftig erleben. Und da "hilft" ihnen so ein Spiel bestimmt nicht dabei. Vermutlich würde es sowas sogar noch schlimmer machen. 

2. Es besteht ein Unterschied, ob man eine Folterszene nun in einem Film sieht oder in einem Videospiel interaktiv daran teilnimmt. In der GTA5-Folterszene scheint die Immersion auch sehr hoch zu sein. Ist eine Folterszene essenziell für die Handlung? Okay, kein Thema. Ist es aber nötig, den Spieler aktiv daran teilhaben zu lassen und nicht nur in Form einer Cutscene? Nein, das ist nicht nötig. Es mag ja sein, dass die Entwickler damit bewusst ein Unwohlsein im Spieler hervor rufen wollen, aber je realistischer eine solche Szene dargestellt wird, desto enger sind die Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Mothman (21. September 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es mag ja sein, dass die Entwickler damit bewusst ein Unwohlsein im Spieler hervor rufen wollen, aber je realistischer eine solche Szene dargestellt wird, desto enger sind die Grenzen gesetzt.


Aber die Grenzen sind doch bei jedem unterschiedlich. Genau wie bei Film, bildender Kunst oder Musik. 
Der Eine bekommt schon bei einen tropfen rotem Blut einen Anfall und der Andere kann sich alles angucken und sieht darin eben nur das, was es ist: Eine (künstlerische) Darstellung.

Diese Diskussion ist doch so alt, wie es Kunst gibt (wo ich jetzt Spiele einfach mal dazu zähle, wobei dies sehr kommerzielle Kunst ist). Irgendwer fühlt sich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dazu berufen die Anderen auf die moralischen Verfehlungen eines Werks hinzuweisen, die aber eventuell ja nur er so empfindet.

Was ist denn genau der Grund, warum man sich darüber aufregt? Ich möchte das jetzt wirklich mal verstehen. 
Fühlt ihr euch dabei wie ein schlechter Mensch, wenn ihr so eine Szene spielt? 
Glaubt ihr, die Handlungen im Spiel färben auf euer echtes, reales Leben ab?
Glaubt ihr, oben im Himmel sitzt jemand, der ne Strichliste führt, wie oft ihr euch virtuell daneben benommen habt?
Glaubt ihr es wird auch nur einem einzigen Menschen auf dieser Welt besser gehen, wenn es solche Darstellungen nicht mehr geben würde? 
Glaubt ihr, dass die Darstellungen solche Folter erst fördern? 
Glaubt ihr nicht, es gibt im RL weitaus (und ich meine wirklich weitaus) grausamere Dinge, über die man sich viel eher aufregen sollte und seine Energie lieber dort reinstecken sollte?
Glaubt ihr Rockstar hat die Szene reingenommen, um Gewalt zu verherrlichen oder nur um mehr Geld zu verdienen?
Glaubt ihr nicht, dass ein Thread, der von "Gewalt in GTA" (das muss man sich mal reinziehen, diese Serie strotzt seit jeher nur so vor Gewalt!) zu "Kinderfolter im RL" sich irgendwie selbst entlarvt?
Glaubt ihr nicht, dass es dumm ist, sich ein GTA zu kaufen/kaufen zu wollen und sich hinterher über Gewalt im Spiel aufzuregen?
Glaubt ihr nicht, dass das Problem eigentlich bei euch selbst liegt, wenn ihr solche virtuellen "Folterszenen" emotional so nah an euch heranlasst, dass es Einfluss auf euer Leben hat?

Erklärt es mir. Ich will euch verstehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber die Grenzen sind doch bei jedem unterschiedlich. Genau wie bei Film, bildender Kunst oder Musik.
> Der Eine bekommt schon bei einen tropfen rotem Blut einen Anfall und der Andere kann sich alles angucken und sieht darin eben nur das, was es ist: Eine (künstlerische) Darstellung.
> 
> Diese Diskussion ist doch so alt, wie es Kunst gibt (wo ich jetzt Spiele einfach mal dazu zähle, wobei dies sehr kommerzielle Kunst ist). Irgendwer fühlt sich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dazu berufen die Anderen auf die moralischen Verfehlungen eines Werks hinzuweisen, die aber eventuell ja nur er so empfindet.
> ...


 
Es geht wohl weniger um die Darstellung der Folterszene an sich, als vielmehr um den Grad der Interaktivität, mit der der Spieler dabei ist. Und die ist offenbar sehr hoch. 
Und es geht auch eigentlich nicht um die Frage, ob so eine Folterszene irgendwelchen Einfluss auf das eigene Leben oder das Leben anderer hat. Es geht einfach um diese eine Frage: Ist es nötig, den Spieler aktiv an einer (virtuellen) Folterszene teilhaben zu lassen? 

Ich sage: Nein, es ist nicht nötig. 
Ich kann auch nur für mich selbst sprechen. Ich lehne Gewalt erstmal grundsätzlich ab. Wird man mir gegenüber gewalttätig, dann werde ich natürlich aber auch zur Gewalt greifen. Freilich entsprechend dem, was mir angetan wird. Ich werde bestimmt niemandem beide Beine brechen, nur weil man mir eine Ohrfeige verpasst. 

Ich stelle einfach mal eine Vermutung an: Vielleicht fühlt man sich tatsächlich wie ein schlechter Mensch, wenn man so eine Szene spielt. Ich behaupte, wer im RL ein eher friedlicher Mensch ist, der wird weniger zu Gewalttaten im Spiel greifen, als jemand, der im RL...sagen wir mal...Gewalt gegenüber weniger intolerant ist. 
Ob man das auch auf deine Person reflektieren kann, kann und will ich nicht beurteilen, da es nur eine Vermutung ist. Beruhend auf dieser Vermutung würde ich sagen, dass du auch im RL eher ein Mensch bist, der Gewalt und damit einher gehende Empfindungen nicht an sich heran lässt. 
Ich für meinen Teil aber bin nunmal eine im RL friedliche Person (auch wenn ich schwarzen Humor mag) und wähle daher im Spiel möglichst den friedlichen Weg. In Mass Effect z.B. habe ich noch nie den Weg des Abtrünnigen beschritten. 
Kurzum: Das Verhalten im RL spiegelt sich eher im Spiel wieder, als umgekehrt. Und entsprechende Emotionen bei diversen Szenen sind dann natürlich nicht auszuschließen. Letztendlich kommt es dabei aber auch auf den Grad der Immersion und auf den Grad der Realitätsnähe im Spiel an. Bei einem 8Bit-Pixelhaufen würde man wohl kaum noch soetwas wie Emotionen verspüren. 

Natürlich hat jeder seine eigenen Grenzen. Wenn du eine solche Szene einfach nicht an dich ran lässt, dann ist das auch nicht falsch. Ich aber empfinde solche Szenen - die gerade durch ihre Interaktivität hervor stechen - einfach nur als unnötig. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Hätte ich die Möglichkeit, würde ich eine solche Szene auch überspringen. Daher mag ich auch Spiele, die einem die Wahl der Vorgehensweise überlässt. So bleiben mir derartige Szenen erspart und wer doch neugierig ist, der darf auch mal foltern. 




> Glaubt ihr Rockstar hat die Szene reingenommen, um Gewalt zu verherrlichen oder nur um mehr Geld zu verdienen?


Zumindest  war sich Rockstar bewusst, dass diese Szene kontrovers ist und  Diskussionen entfacht. Eine Art des Marketings, um im Gespräch zu  bleiben und eventuell doch noch die ein oder anderen Verkäufe zu  tätigen.
Aber um Gewalt zu verherrlichen? Nein, das wage ich zu  bezweifeln. Rockstar hat Gewalt in GTA schon immer satirisch und mit  schwarzem Humor behandelt. Aber diese eine Szene ist in meinen Augen nunmal schlicht eins: Unnötig.


----------



## Mothman (21. September 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es geht einfach um diese eine Frage: Ist es nötig, den Spieler aktiv an einer (virtuellen) Folterszene teilhaben zu lassen?
> 
> Ich sage: Nein, es ist nicht nötig.


Wenn es dir/euch also nur darum geht, ob etwas "nötig" ist oder nicht, dann könnte man das auf fast alles anwenden. 
Natürlich ist es nicht nötig (für den Spielspaß?), aber es ist doch kein Drama, wenn die Designer sich für eine solche Szene entscheiden. 

Aber ich kann natürlich verstehen, dass ihr die Szene lieber überspringen würdet. Das müsste dann aber für alle anderen Szenen eigentlich auch gelten. Denn wenn es das Argument ist "es geht ja nicht um die Szene an sich, sondern darum, dass man sie nicht überspringen kann",würde dann nicht mehr ziehen. Falls du verstehst, was ich meine.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wenn es dir/euch also nur darum geht, ob etwas "nötig" ist oder nicht, dann könnte man das auf fast alles anwenden.
> Natürlich ist es nicht nötig (für den Spielspaß?), aber es ist doch kein Drama, wenn die Designer sich für eine solche Szene entscheiden.
> 
> Aber ich kann natürlich verstehen, dass ihr die Szene lieber überspringen würdet. Das müsste dann aber für alle anderen Szenen eigentlich auch gelten. Denn wenn es das Argument ist "es geht ja nicht um die Szene an sich, sondern darum, dass man sie nicht überspringen kann",würde dann nicht mehr ziehen. Falls du verstehst, was ich meine.


 
Wenn ich in Crysis einen Koreaner töte, weil er auf mich schießt, ist das (virtuelle) Notwehr. 
Wenn ich in einem Spiel eine Person foltere, nur um Informationen zu bekommen, dann ist das unnötig und schon gar nicht relevant für die Handlung. 

In Shootern handelt man im allgemeinen irgendwie immer aus der Verteidigerposition heraus. Man verteidigt letztendlich immer irgendetwas gegen die bösen Angreifer, sei es das eigene Leben, den Vater Staat oder sonst was. Sprich, man handelt im Shooter häufiger aus Notwehr heraus, bzw. aus der Notwendigkeit heraus, die aus der Handlung des Spiels resultiert. Und meist geschehen Schusswechsel flott und ohne großes Gequäle. Und viele Shooter lassen einem ja nun auch die Wahl des Vorgehens, sodass den Pazifisten unter uns einiges an Blut erspart bleiben kann.  Das macht die Gewalt sicher nicht besser, aber zumindest verständlicher.


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Erklärt es mir. Ich will euch verstehen.


 
na ja, der punkt ist einfach, dass ich so was (eigentlich) nicht 'spielen' will.
und da ich gta eigentlich ganz gerne mag, ist das ein bißchen blöde.


----------



## Mothman (21. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, der punkt ist einfach, dass ich so was (eigentlich) nicht 'spielen' will.
> und da ich gta eigentlich ganz gerne mag, ist das ein bißchen blöde.


 Hast du keinen kleinen Bruder, der die Folterszene für dich spielen kann?


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Hast du keinen kleinen Bruder, der die Folterszene für dich spielen kann?


 
du vogel.


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2013)

dangee schrieb:


> Der Unterschied gegenüber einem Film ist die aktive Teilnahme am Foltern. Unüberspringbar. Ich wollte die Szene so nicht spielen. Mir geht diese massive Verletzung der Menschenrechte gegenüber einem Unschuldigen und Wehrlosen, die ich selber auszuführen habe, echt gegen den Strich! Und da geht's nicht um "da gibt's viel schlimmeres - siehe Film A oder B"


 
Und bei dem einen Medal of Honor in Afghanistan (glaube das war der vorletzte Teil) mit der Gefangenenfolterei (Stichwort Fensterscherbe) gabs auch kaum Aufregung... Wir reden hier immer noch nur von einem Spiel. Und nicht umsonst gilt die USK-Freigabe ab 18 Jahren. Und das imho zu Recht. Von daher zieht der Einwand mit Kindern nicht wirklich. Es sei denn die Eltern sind grenzdebil und lassen die Kinder damit in Kontakt kommen. Dafür kann aber kein Publisher etwas.

Die Szene soll sehr wahrscheinlich aufwühlen, ähnlich wie die Flughafenszene in COD. Ich bin noch nicht soweit, kanns also noch nicht wirklich beurteilen. Und Erwachsenen sollte man schon zugestehen, selbst zu entscheiden, welche Dinge man sich zumutet. Die Flughafenszene in COD hat mich auch aufgewühlt und sicher auch irgendwo grenzwertig. Aber deswegen indizieren halte ich persönlich für einen falschen Schritt. Wobei ich hier stringent die Grenze bei sexueller Gewalt oder Gewalt gegen Kinder ziehen würde. Das hat in keinem Spiel etwas verloren und wäre für mich ein Grund, das Spiel zu meiden.

Das andere soll aufwühlen und man soll sich Gedanken machen. Das ist durchaus gut so und zeigt, daß man eben doch noch Mensch ist. Deswegen wird noch kein Mensch zu einem Masochist.

Und wenn ich mir die Spiele so anschaue ist eigentlich der Großteil krank, weil man in fast jedem Blockbuster-Game unzählige Menschen tötet. Egal aus welchen Motiven heraus, denn diese kaschieren im Prinzip nur den Tötungsvorgang. Wenn man Gewalt aus Spielen heraus haben will bleiben nur Spiele wie SIMS und Ponyhof.


----------



## stayxone (30. September 2013)

Ich habe schlicht die Augen zugemacht damit ich den Mist nicht sehen muss, hätte mich über eine Alternative gefreut oder eine Auswahlmöglichkeit, dieser Part des Spiels und noch einige andere waren der Grund für meine Option A...

Aber wie es so schön beschrieben wurde in diesem Bericht -> Grand Theft Guantánamo:Kommentar von Peter Bathge zur Folterszene in GTA 5

* Wenn man es so betrachtet, bin ich froh, dass die Folterszene  Unwohlsein bei mir verursacht hat. Das heißt wohl, dass ich ein  fühlendes menschliches Wesen bin und kein Psychopath, der sich am Leid  anderer erfreut. Trotzdem hätte ich sie gerne übersprungen, hätte mich  über eine Wahlmöglichkeit gefreut, keinen Menschen (und sei er auch nur  virtuell) gezielt zu quälen.*


----------



## UltimateFighter (15. Oktober 2013)

Es ist schon ziemlich heftig. Und klar dadurch dass es kein Film sondern ein Spiel ist, foltert man ja auch in gewisser Weise, andererseits ist es wie gesagt nur ein Spiel. Ich glaube Jugendliche unter 16 sollte man davon eher fernhalten. Über 16-Jährige sollten damit klar kommen können. In Zeiten, wo man sich auf Youtube anschauen kann wie Terroristen Gefangene hinrichten, sind wir doch recht abgestumpft. Findet ihr nicht?


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Oktober 2013)

UltimateFighter schrieb:


> Es ist schon ziemlich heftig. Und klar dadurch dass es kein Film sondern ein Spiel ist, foltert man ja auch in gewisser Weise, andererseits ist es wie gesagt nur ein Spiel. Ich glaube Jugendliche unter 16 sollte man davon eher fernhalten. Über 16-Jährige sollten damit klar kommen können. *In Zeiten, wo man sich auf Youtube anschauen kann wie Terroristen Gefangene hinrichten, sind wir doch recht abgestumpft. Findet ihr nicht?*


 
Auch Filme oder von dir besagte Videos lösen bei mir schon oft Unruhe, Unbehagen und Ekel aus. Deswegen will ich mir auch solche Szenen wie in GTA5 ersparen, wo ich als Spieler mehr oder weniger (inter)aktiv einbezogen werde. Ist das schlecht? Nein, denn das zeigt mir noch, dass ich noch etwas empfinden kann. Ich halte es für sehr gefährlich, wenn man (wie viele Menschen) abgestumpft ist.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich halte es für sehr gefährlich, wenn man (wie viele Menschen) abgestumpft ist.


 
ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob das mit dem "abgestumpftsein" heutiger generationen überhaupt so stimmt.
wirklich explizit und realistisch dargestellte gewalt lässt wohl die allerwenigsten komplett kalt, behaupte ich mal.


----------



## Mothman (15. Oktober 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich halte es für sehr gefährlich, wenn man (wie viele Menschen) abgestumpft ist.


Klar ist das "gefährlich". Aber das ist ja keine bewusste Entscheidung. Man sagt sich ja nicht "ach, jetzt stumpfe ich mich aber mal so richtig schön ab!". 

Und wenn ich ein Video sehe, bei dem ein Mensch (in der Realität) ermordet wird, dann lässt mich das sicher nicht kalt. Wenn ich aber  sowas in einem Film oder einem Spiel sehe, dann lässt es mich sehr wohl kalt. Ich bin mir zu jeder Zeit bewusst, dass es nicht echt ist. Es ist für mich ein Schauspiel/eine Darstellung. Ich finde es viel, viel gefährlicher, wenn immer mehr Menschen zwischen Realität und Schauspiel scheinbar nicht mehr unterscheiden können.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Oktober 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Auch Filme oder von dir besagte Videos lösen bei mir schon oft Unruhe, Unbehagen und Ekel aus. Deswegen will ich mir auch solche Szenen wie in GTA5 ersparen, wo ich als Spieler mehr oder weniger (inter)aktiv einbezogen werde. Ist das schlecht? Nein, denn das zeigt mir noch, dass ich noch etwas empfinden kann. Ich halte es für sehr gefährlich, wenn man (wie viele Menschen) abgestumpft ist.


Sorry, aber wenn überhaupt dann sind solche Behauptungen gefährlich. Es gibt einen klaren Unterschied zwischen abstumpfen beim betrachten von Bildern und der Realität.

Ganz einfaches Beispiel, bei einem Spiel gibt es einen Fallschrimsprung, da bin ich ohne zu zögern gesprungen. Und würde ich jetzt deshalb in der Realität auch ohne zu zögern aus einem Flugzeug springen? Wohl kaum.

Nach dieser "Logik" müsste ich nach vielen solcher Sprünge überhaupt kein Problem mehr damit haben.

Daran erkennt man schon welche extreme Überschätzung es von Computerspielen gibt. Weder können diese Menschen zum gutem noch zum schlechten beeinflussen.

Menschen die zur Gewalt neigen spielen, wenn sie denn spielen, auch meistens Gewaltspiele, sie werden aber nicht gewalttätig weil sie es spielen, sondern es ist natürlich genau umgekehrt.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Januar 2016)

nachdem ich die szene jetzt selbst gespielt hab, muss ich sagen, dass das schon ziemlich kranker scheiss ist.


----------



## momelisa (8. Januar 2016)

Ich fand die Szene auch ziemlich heftig, vor allem weil man das selber steuern muss und sein Herzschlag im Controller als Vibration spürt. Wenn es einfach nur eine kurze Story Sequenz gewesen wäre, wäre es wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so heftig.


----------



## Homerous (8. Januar 2016)

War unnötig. Zwischensequenz oder Andeutung hätte auch gereicht. Andererseits, GTA halt.


----------



## golani79 (9. Januar 2016)

Klar, war die Szene hart - aber wenn man schon solche Charaktere spielt, wieso sollte sowas nicht auch miteinbezogen sein?
Denke, im organisierten Verbrechen steht Folter noch ziemlich häufig an der Tagesordnung.

Finde es ja immer ein wenig komisch, wie da differenziert wird - auf der einen Seite spielt man nen Gauner, der massenweise Leute umlegt und wahrscheinlich auch genügend Zivilisten auf dem Gewissen hat, wenn das Spiel durchgespielt ist - das scheint kein Problem zu sein.
Aber eine Folterszene ist tabu? Finde es eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht, denn dann machen sich die Leute, die das spielen auch mal Gedanken dazu.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (9. Januar 2016)

Da stimme ich zu. In fast jedem Spiel werden werden Unmengen von Leuten auf mehr oder weniger brutale Art umgebracht, aber bei Folter gibts einen Aufschrei? Nach ein paar Elektroschocks oder fehlenden Zähnen lebt man wenigstens noch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2016)

In Zeiten wo "Mortal Kombat X" oder die "God of War"-Reihe durch ihre neuen Gore-Maßstäbe von sich reden machen ist das hier doch fast schon kalter Kaffee.
GTA hat schon seit Teil 1 kein Tabu ausgelassen, dass es auch irgendwann mal zu einer Art Torture-Porn-Szene kam war nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------

